# faint coolant odor near firewall



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

02 s4 6 spd 84k
No visible leaks, no drips, no puddles, no white smoke. every 500-1,000 miles I have to add a pint of fluid. Any common spots for coolant system failure towards the rear of the engine?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: faint coolant odor near firewall (Road_Ralley)*

One of the common leaks with higher mileage is the electric Coolant After-Run Pump. The pump sits directly underneath the intake. Suggest shine a flashlight between the intake runners and look for the telltale white / pink trackmarks of leaking coolant.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: faint coolant odor near firewall (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_One of the common leaks with higher mileage is the electric Coolant After-Run Pump. The pump sits directly underneath the intake. Suggest shine a flashlight between the intake runners and look for the telltale white / pink trackmarks of leaking coolant.

thanks, in this case mine would be green (thanks PO) but mostly water since I am going to flush it as soon as I find the leak


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: faint coolant odor near firewall (Road_Ralley)*

Block holds about a litre so suggest flush well to get all the green out.
Coolant drain plug on the the bottom of the block driver side rear corner if you want to try pulling that too but most folks don't bother in lieu of a good flush.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: faint coolant odor near firewall (GLS-S4)*

awesome, thank you. I will check it out tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: faint coolant odor near firewall (Road_Ralley)*

also check on the rear coolant pipe, there is a nipple that screws into it with a washer that loosens up sometimes.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: faint coolant odor near firewall (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_also check on the rear coolant pipe, there is a nipple that screws into it with a washer that loosens up sometimes.

haven't had time to look at all, I will keep this in mind too. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: faint coolant odor near firewall (Road_Ralley)*

update: definitely the after run pump. pissed coolant everywhere. doing a phelonic spacer kit, new pump and vast meth at the same time. seemed like a good excuse.


----------

